

Ask HN: Are splash pages history or preference? - jamesbressi

So a design debate came up when I was with friends regarding the design and creation of someone's personal brand website, basically: To splash page or not to splash page.<p>Of course the argument didn't stay course and became more about whether splash pages should be put in the past or are still worthy to be included in new design.<p>I'd rather keep the focus on the origin of this discussion regarding the person the site is being created for.<p>Simplest client facts
- Creating new web presence
- They will be blogging (both on topic and off)
- They are an author
- They are a consultant<p>With just this little information, what do you think is the best way for them to represent? 
1. A splash page with a link to the blog, works, etc.
2. Straight to the blog and either create links somewhere on the page to their works, etc. or stuff it in the about?<p><i></i><i></i>Update based on comment<i></i><i></i><p>What I meant by splash page was a pretty page with links to the various destinations that would contain the information, etc. E.g. their blog, consultancy, about, their work...
======
DanielStraight
What do you mean by splash page? Do you mean a page that shows a pretty
picture or video with a link that says "Enter here" or do you mean a pretty
page with links to various destinations and maybe some recent news? If the
former, never for any reason create such a page. If the latter, it's fine.

~~~
jamesbressi
the latter "a pretty page with links to the various destinations" like the
blog, their consultancy, their about, their work...

So you believe that a splash page in that context is fine (and I agree)?

Two of the forward thinking designers there argued that unless the person is a
pretty big deal that a splash page would be a barrier and it would be better
to have people land on the blog and design a better way to link to the other
info.

Thanks for the reply.

~~~
ryanelkins
In the context you described I don't think there is anything wrong with that
kind of splash page. I could probably go either way if the various links to
other parts were clear and straightforward. I think the main thing would be to
try and determine why people are visiting the site. If it's pretty varied the
splash may be more useful than if most people are coming primarily for the
blog.

